
Scientists Taught a Robot Language. It Immediately Turned Racist - mayava
https://www.buzzfeed.com/nidhisubbaraman/robot-racism-through-language?utm_term=.hmQ11gRnV#.jjGxxyYra
======
gumby
Original, less clickbaity article: [http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/robotics/artificial-intel...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ai-learns-gender-and-racial-biases-from-
language) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14110807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14110807)

------
eveningcoffee
It is not racism but prejudice. And it is also not algorithmic discrimination
but statistical inference.

This is also main reason I advocate for the importance of the privacy.

